# MS Word 2003 document automatic backup location



## astrikor (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Guys

I have three questions relating to automatic backup of documents:

1. In Tools\Options\Save are "Always Create Backup Copy" and "Save AutoRecover info every" connected or are they separate functions. I ask this because they can be checked independently.

2. If separate functions, what is the difference.

3. Using "Always Create Backup Copy", how can I create backup copy to a different folder from the original document.

Many thanks

Astrikor


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

From Word itself - backup copy:

"Copies the previous version of a document as a backup copy every time you save a document. Each new backup copy replaces the previous backup copy. Word saves the backup copy (with a file name extension .WBK) in the same folder as the original. When you select Always create backup copy, Word clears the Allow fast saves check box because Word can create backup copies only when it performs a full save."

and background saves:

"Saves documents in the background, so you can continue working in Word while you save a document. A pulsing disk icon appears in the status bar when Word is saving in the background."

Background save merely saves the current document - no backup is made. I always have them both activated.

To change folder locations go to Tools > Options > File Locations, choose what you want to amend and click on the Modify button.


----------



## astrikor (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Iain,
Still not clear though.
Word's Tools > Options > File Locations gives an option to modify the location of autosave files, but I am not sure that autosave refers to backup copy or to background saves, or maybe is something else?
Anyway, it doesn't seem to change the location of backup copy whioch continues to clog up the original file location.
Any further thoughts on changing the backup save location?

Thanks
Astrikor


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Having looked at this, I'm not sure you can change that particular location. The Autosave files, with an .asd extension can be changed but I can't find anything to suggest you can change the location for .wbk files. I'll keep looking - perhaps someone else with more knowledge of Word will be able to help. If it's possible, it's likely that it will involve some Registry editing.


----------



## astrikor (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for responding Iain.

I would be grateful for a solution to this - especially as I am getting stick from SWMBO.

Can anyone help us out here? - I need to know how to change the folder containg .wbk files so that it is different from their originating document folder.

Thanks

Astrikor


----------

